# next bit up from a snaffle (jumping).



## TimmyTippyToes2 (23 July 2010)

When jumping pony can become quite strong, mainly a combination of exicitment and when the jumps get higher. He is currently in a french link snaffle but i am unsure as to what stronger bit i should go up to next??

Any thoughts would be much appreciated


----------



## flyingfeet (23 July 2010)

The beval is a versatile step up from a snaffle - it can be used in a variety of ways and can even have nylon cheeks threaded through to make it a running gag:


----------



## atouchwild (23 July 2010)

Yeah, I would say the bit above (also called a wilkie snaffle) I have an ex racehorse who I SJ in a loose ring snaffle, but for XC I just need a little bit more, and this bit is great for that.
It is a little bit harsher than a normal snaffle but is only a small step up, so you can always increase the brakes a bit more.
Quite often if people go straight from a snaffle to something like a dutch gag for example, they find they have nowhere else to go if and when this fails!


----------



## flyingfeet (23 July 2010)

Technically the wilkie is supposed to have smaller rings for the show ponies, but the bevals are 60-70mm and have more leverage!

This link from sprenger is great - go to page 7 of 10 and it shows the positions and actions (its in german though, but pics are good!)

http://www.sprenger.de/send_file.php/material/8-horse&more-09-119-128_72dpi_web.pdf


----------



## MandyMoo (23 July 2010)

well, i was going to suggest something like maybe a KK or neue schule universal bit? BUT with the same mouthpiece as you had before? (aka french link/losenge). Therefore the mouthpiece isn't much different so horse should accept it... but there is a slightly lower ring to attach your rein to (not as low as a dutch gag, so not as harsh).. and you CAN attach a leather curb to a KK/neue schule universal bit aswell if you want  

KK Universal:
http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/KK_Ultra_Universal_18mm-(409).aspx

Neue Schule Universal (sixth, seventh, eighth and ninth ones on the page (different widths of mouthpiece).. and the second one on the page is the one cotswoldsj suggested, beval):
http://www.neueschulebits.com/acatalog/Universals___Gags.html


----------



## atouchwild (23 July 2010)

CotswoldSJ said:



			Technically the wilkie is supposed to have smaller rings for the show ponies, but the bevals are 60-70mm and have more leverage!

This link from sprenger is great - go to page 7 of 10 and it shows the positions and actions (its in german though, but pics are good!)

http://www.sprenger.de/send_file.php/material/8-horse&more-09-119-128_72dpi_web.pdf

Click to expand...

Aah, yes I have a smaller one for my ponies and the rings on the one I use on my TB are much bigger, but I have to admit I thought they were the same thing and ive always known both as a wilkie. Thanks for educating me!


----------



## charlimouse (23 July 2010)

How about a hanging cheek???


----------



## MandyMoo (23 July 2010)

charlimouse said:



			How about a hanging cheek???
		
Click to expand...

hanging cheeks aren't really any stronger than an ordinary snaffle. its a common misconception that hanging cheeks have poll pressure - they actually don't. the cheeks simply act to keep the mouthpiece very still in the horses mouth, so are good for people with a not so consistent contact and/or a horse with a sensitive mouth


----------



## hodgkayl (23 July 2010)

agree about the hanging cheek for keeping bit still, however, when i was a teenager i had a very strong horse who i chose to do dressage on, and while he normally went in a dutch gag (american gag for hunting etc), when i started doing dressage on him, even with years of schooling, i had to use a hanging cheek snaffle to give me that little bit of extra leverage on the poll so he would respect me bit more. just helped with his strength. i think with some horses, as long as they dont have the tendancy to go over bent or react badly to a bit poll pressure, a hanging cheek snaffle can do the job to help bring them back. however wilkie snaffles act in a similar way


----------



## Tollfarm (24 July 2010)

if i go up one bit from a snaffle i go for a waterford snaffle, they are fab! i have every variation of this bit as i find they give more control but horses tolerate them really well and dont drop off the bridle. everything i have put one on has mouthed up really nice and loved them but i have more control!


----------

